# Mossberg 930 SPX



## AARguy (Jan 14, 2010)

The Mossberg 930 SPX comes with a short Picatinny Rail (about 4 inches). The rear sight is mounted on this rail. I want to add a Picatinny Riser so that I can shoot through it with iron sights while having a reflex sight on top. The rail is not long enough for both the riser and the rear sight. Six inches minimum is required, eight inches would be better. Does anyone know where I might find a longer rail to fit on my Mossberg?


----------

